# Swingset build



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

A short time ago I was asking for some advice on swing building. Well, I finally Got started on building it. I'm not yet finished, but it is looking good. I'll post the pics as I add to it. To start with I had to decide how big to build it. I started with a 2x6x10. I cut 5 foot lengths, and made two boxes. I built the boxes in the garage on level concrete. they ended up being 5 foot x 5foot 3 inches. then I picked out a nice spot between two trees and marked out for very large post holes. I wanted the holes to be pretty big for lots of concrete.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

digging, sigging and more digging. Finally with the holes dug I put the squares over the holes and then put the posts in the hole. My plan was to screw the posts to the bottom square. Then lift the other square up to the level that I wanted for the deck, and screw it in. Of course keeping everything level. with the two squares being the same this should give me straight and plumb posts. Then I can pour concrete.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmmm, how did that happen:laughing:


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

finally the legs are secured and straigt. ready to pour concrete. Next I had to figure out what height the lide looked best, so I knew where to mount the floor. Then the concrete is set up and covered with dirt.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

Then I Built the A frame and sunk it into very larg holes about 18 inches deep. Lots of concrete. Also you can see there was a surprise inspection from one of the bosses I should have taken pictures, but I also put lag bolts into the bottom sides of all my posts. This way when the concrete is poured, and dried there is no way it will slip out


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

I got the slide attached just as one of the bosses showed up for a surprise inspection


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

ONce the A frame was completed I could see how high to put the beam on the tower. I then mounted a 4x6 using 1/2 inch x10 inch lag bolts for the four x6 x 16 foot beam to rest on. I used the truck for my scafolding. Standing in the back of it in order to get the beam up. I've just got a small board holding up the beam temporarily on the A frame.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not much to say. But why the big deep hole?
And all that concrete. Just seems like over kill. 
Maybe I missed something. Just wondering why. 
Other than that. Looks like the little ones will enjoy.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

At the salvage yard I found some nice quarter inch 4x4 angle Iron that I cut sanded and painted yellow. That ought to hold that beam in place. The pics don't show it yet but each angle was also bolted into the 4x6 beam with a half inch bolt. All of my bolts and hardware are either hot dipped galvanized or stainless steel


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks nice and sturdy. I know the bosses will love it.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

The way that I mounted the beam to the tower, was to place a 4x6 for the beam to rest on. Then I sandwiched it using 2x12 on either side. I notched the side that the beam projects out. I then took a 2x8 and ripped it down to size, and notched the ends to go around the 4x4's. I used that to top the beam. I then took a 1/2 inch galvanized lag bolt and went all the way through the beams from the top down. I still need to finish putting the bolts that I have through 2x12's to hold the sandwich together.
I bought a dowel jig at one of the big box stores and used it to start drilling my swing hanger holes, so they would be straight. Once i had the holes started with the short bit then I was able to follow the holes with the longer bit to hang the swing hangers. This worked very well. One could imagine that drilling holes ver your head could be very hard to keep straight. The jig worked very well, and once set I was able to just slide it down the beam and it stayed centered. So I didn't have to find the center on each hole the jig was already set


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

Once the swings were hung I set the height. I set three different heights. The different aged kids. I still have the cantilevered part of the beam that I can use. I haven't decided what I'm going to put there yet. I would like to build a carraige and put there. But I may just go with one of the plastic racers. I still have a lot to do on this swing, and i'll post pics as I go. I need to build a climbing wall, put up rails, and build a roof. I have a really neat idea for the roof, that I'm very excited about. I want to make a louvered roof using 2x6s for the a frame, and notching in 1x4s for the louvers. I got a pic of it in my head. I'm going to try to build it in the garage and then install it. If all goes well I might even put a small cupula on top with a weather vane
The chains don't look straight in these pics, but the swings are new and stiff. They will relax shortly and then they will hang straight. I measured the distance off a professional made swing, and I put them at the same distance 16 1/2 inches. I put the swings 24 inches from both side structures, and 18 3/4s inches apart.


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

Man, if I didn't know better I would say you had pictures of the swinger my father and I built at his lake house a few years back, darn near identical. My niece decided she wanted a climbing wall so we retrofitted that to one side. Never ceases to amaze me, when I was kid I could say "I want" to my father a million times and nothing would happen, one of the grand kids says "I think I want" and my brother in law and I are immediately put to work making it a reality!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good. It appears that the bosses approve as well. And really, that's the important thing. It looks very sturdy too. I agree with Dominick that you used a LOT of concrete (probably triple what you needed, I'd imagine) but, hey, you don't have to worry about it tipping over. Ever. And no one ever said that over-building was a bad thing. 

Good job. And good dad for doing this for your kid(s).


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

I put a lot of concrete because I don't want the swing to be rickity. The kids can swing as high as they want and its not going to move. I considered buying an anchor kit and just anchoring it that way, but in the end I just didn't like the idea. the beam is about 9 feet high, and very heavy. so I want it anchored. I imagined the worse case scenario. all beg kids swinging the same way at the same time.
I was also able to get the concrete very cheap. 50 to 75 cnts for 80 pound bags of concrete, because I would offer to take all the busted bags. But it wouldn't have mattered if it had of been full price I'd have still used alot of concrete.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

how long are the 4x's for the a frame side?


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Great job NIXILPLIXIN! Looks to be very well-built and sturdy, and as a father of small kids, I don't blame you for making it as safe and solid as possible. You can never make it too safe for them. Great job!


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks real nice there and I am sure all the kids will be happy and safe.

I am sure their friends will also enjoy.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That looks great.... Now you need to enclose the deck, wire it for electricity, and mount a dish. I'm sure you will be needed that a time or two when you get in trouble with mama.... Might as well make that "dog house" nice. :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> That looks great.... Now you need to enclose the deck, wire it for electricity, and mount a dish. I'm sure you will be needed that a time or two when you get in trouble with mama.... Might as well make that "dog house" nice. :laughing:


Don't forget the window unit AC and stocked mini fridge (with lock). May I come hang out with you in the swingset fort? It looks strong enough. And cool enough.


----------



## miantigo (Apr 6, 2012)

the swing looks great, simple but interesting


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

I came home from work, and there were 7 kids out there already playing on it. I need to try to get it wrapped up this weekend. My Daughter just loves it. She was wore out when she came inside


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

NIXILPLIXIN said:


> I came home from work, and there were 7 kids out there already playing on it. I need to try to get it wrapped up this weekend. My Daughter just loves it. She was wore out when she came inside


That's about the best endorsement it could have gotten. The official seal of approval has been "licked and sticked"! Awesome. It has to be a great feeling to know it's loved and appreciated like that.


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like it is already drawing a crowd of admirers of your work, if you add the ac/sat dish, ice box, and recliner to that fancy clubhouse you just might never get to use it yourself. LOL:laughing:

One thing is for sure, it ain't going anywhere.:yes:

IMO you deserve the "dad's great guy" award for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I raised three kids and often wanted to build something like this, now I have to do it for grandkids if I still want to. Now you have inspired me to do just that.

I get why you have the concrete base large, I've had store bought swing sets and kids definitely push them to the limit and beyond, and who has to pick it up, me. It would have been my kids to get all three going in the same direction just for fun.

But a real nice play centre for the kids.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very cool! Happy kids makes the work worth it!


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

I have added some rails and a rock climbing wall.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

some other pics of the rails going in and the rock wall.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

adding sides to the rock climbing wall, handles, and installing more rails.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

added more handles, and started building a ramp on the backside. I wanted to make it like a rope bridge, but i'm thinking maybe i'll just put rails to tie everything together. Still have some staining to do.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, this is really becoming something special. Very, very nice.


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

This great build will show up on Google Earth as a landmark! :smile:

Is the plan for the roof in progress?


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

thomask said:


> This great build will show up on Google Earth as a landmark! :smile:
> 
> Is the plan for the roof in progress?


 yeah, I'm going to do that last. I want to make some louvers for the roof. I spent the day getting my ramp squared up and putting on deck boards. I'll have more pics of my progress in a few days


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

working on the ramp. using some old steps and other old lumber to hold everything square until I can get it locked into place.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

It took me quite a while to get everything square.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

Adding the deck boards and staining.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

sorry so long since i've updated. i have since finished the rails on the ramp, and got it stained.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, now that is something special. Very nice work.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dang man. Great job!


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks guys... I'm still working on it.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

This is so nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup: If you keep expanding it you will connect it to the house.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

miantigo said:


> the swing looks great, simple but interesting


Hah, I kind of thought the same thing at first. It turned out that there was a lot more up his sleeve. 

It's really quite a great play set so far. A pleasant and awesome surprise indeed.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

*SOrry so long in finishing this post*

As I had said earlier, I wanted to do a louvered roof. I had a picture in my head of how I wanted it to turn out, but getting there was quite a chore. I took my measurements and then set up in the garage for the build. I made a square the same size as the top of the swing. Then I started cutting my 2x4's. I notched them out to accept the 1x4's. I did the notching using a band saw.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

It took a little time to cut all those notches. I had to make sure that they all matched up perfectly. I actually got a couple of them wrong and had to redo them. That was kind of sad because it takes a lot of time to cut them out


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

Once I had all my joists cut the way I wanted then I started working on my 1x4's. It was really tough to find treated 1x4's that were straight. so many were warped that I really had to do alot of digging.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

Once I had all my 1x4s cut to the perfect length, and I was sure that my joists were all true, Then I started marking and notching the 1x4's.


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

once all the 1x4's were cut and I had a perfect fit. I took everything apart, numbering them as i went. I then prestained everything with 3 coats over a few days with the same honey gold water sealer that I used on the swing. I used stainless steel screws to attach the 1x4's. I was so pleased with the way this turned out. once I got outside to the swing it snapped together like a puzzle. Every piece went into place perfectly:no:


----------



## NIXILPLIXIN (Dec 5, 2010)

This project has been very rewarding. all the kids just love it. I think it turned out really nice.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Looking good. It appears that the bosses approve as well. And really, that's the important thing. It looks very sturdy too. I agree with Dominick that you used a LOT of concrete (probably triple what you needed, I'd imagine) but, hey, you don't have to worry about it tipping over. Ever. And no one ever said that over-building was a bad thing.
> 
> Good job. And good dad for doing this for your kid(s).


 Overbuilding is never a bad idea...unless of course if you are the one that has to take it apart.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

NIXIL... You really did a fantastic job on this project! Way to go with the roof. You're a good daddy. The kids are going to able to enjoy this for years.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea you really pulled this off. That's one big swing set/ jungle gym. Your probably the coolest dad in the neighborhood now. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I just love the louvered roof. This project turned out so nice from top to bottom. I agree with you, it turned out real nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

What a great thing for the kids to enjoy. The roof turned out great.

In case of high winds just tie yourself to the posts, they are not going anywhere...:thumbsup:

GREAT WORK:smile:


----------

